# Dieppe, August 19th, 1942



## allargu (19 Aug 2005)

As you enjoy your freedom on this beautiful summer day, pause for a moment and reflect upon the sacrifice given 63 years ago today by many young Canadians on the beaches at and near Dieppe.

My family and I are eternally grateful to the veterans of WWII for the gift of freedom from tyranny with which we have been blessed.

Thank you,

Allan


----------



## Spr.Earl (19 Aug 2005)

Just yacking with a fellow Spr. over MSN chat and we are just asking each other Military History questions and Dieppe was one of them.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (19 Aug 2005)

Me and Earl remember http://www.donlowconcrete.com/44/pages/Dieppe.htm


----------



## dylan_infantry (26 Aug 2005)

i no it is insane and cool that people would do that for there country  its nice i hope i can do it  one  day to


----------



## redleafjumper (26 Aug 2005)

Dieppe is a wonderful little port.  I went on a trip there several years ago and I was amazed at the Canadian flags displayed all over the town.
The WW2 veterans that I was with and the rest of us were just amaed at the reception we received from the French of Dieppe.  The little cemetary is well-looked after and is a real monument to those that fought and died there.


----------



## Guardian (26 Aug 2005)

dylan_infantry said:
			
		

> i no it is insane and cool that people would do that for there country   its nice i hope i can do it   one   day to



Dylan,

You've made four posts so far on the forum. I've looked at them all and have yet to find a punctuation mark or a capitalization. You wrote nine spliced sentences and no periods.

Please, for the sake of the rest of the members around here, stop "dumbing down" the forum with your MSN-speak. You will NOT pass a military aptitude test (or attain the required Grade Ten - level education) with the communications skills you have demonstrated thus far. Anyone's welcome to post here, but please show at least a bit of respect for those whom you wish to associate with here, and take the time to communicate in a meaningful way. MSN-speak does not do this, and people have been spoken to by the moderators for such talk before. 

Your comments in this thread were especially inappropriate, in my humble opinion. This thread is supposed to remind us to honour the memory of those veterans and the hell they faced on that beach. Judging by your apparent lack of education, I doubt that you even know where Dieppe is, let alone what happened there. To trivialize the loss of hundreds of lives and thousands of casualties by calling it "insane and cool" is offensive, and disrespects that memory. The fact that you can say "i hope i can do it one day" proves to me that you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

I may be wrong about your ignorance. If so, it's your own fault for coming on here talking like a six-year-old (unless you really are six years old, in which case I do apologize, and ask you to stick to your Tonka trucks until you finish elementary school). 

Consider this a friendly bit of advice, before the moderators notice you.


----------



## dylan_infantry (26 Aug 2005)

Hello im sorry about the punctuation i didnt no it would be a problem.   I will try to correct my spelling. I do no what dieppe is.   It was a raid that was meant to test the deffenses of Hitlers atlantic wall.  there was aproxamately 4000 canadians, 1000 british, 50 americans. thank you for warning me about the spelling.


----------



## dylan_infantry (26 Aug 2005)

i know in my last post i spelled some words wrong sorry


----------



## Guardian (26 Aug 2005)

There's a saying often encountered in training: don't be sorry, just don't let it happen again... You're showing some improvement already - good on you for making the effort. 

Just another note - there's a spell checker option at the bottom of the post field. It'll catch a lot of gross errors, especially when you're posting quickly. Won't catch improper use of properly spelled words, though - like "no" instead of "know," so you still have to watch your word use - it can be confusing for others.

If I seemed a little rough, it wasn't meant personally. Conversation gets a little gruff around here sometimes, but that's just a reflection of army culture (no time for nonsense...) You've demonstrated an ability to learn and accept correction - that'll keep you out of a lot of trouble, and it's something that will earn you respect. Keep working on it, and welcome to the forum....


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Aug 2005)

At the Abbotsford Air Show a few WWII Vets loaded up in era SMP vehicles and had a parade remembering the 60th Anniversary of the end of the War
One of my friends drove one of the vehicles with two vets in the cab and they had to wait a bit and time was dragging when one of the Vets turned around and said" F'n things have not changed in 60 yrs,hurry up and F'n wait" amongst those Vets at the Air Show was one who landed at Dieppe,made it off the beach and landed on D.Day and survived the War.I tried to track him down but they left because it was very hot that day and these Men could not take the heat so thye left after there Parade.


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (27 Aug 2005)

Its so great that we have people in this country willing to sacrifice their lives to liberate countries that they arent even from. Its to bad that so many had to die on  that fateful day in august. If they didnt make that sacrifice d-day might not of been successful because they learned many mistakes and improved their invasion forces. I honour those who gave their lives to get rid of tyranny in europe.   :tank: :fifty: :cam: :rocket:


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2005)

Every Nov. 11th I thank and shake hands with the Vets I meet and it suprise's them and they ask my why?
I tell them I was born in England and if it was not for you I would be wearing lederhosen now,they get a good laff with that and we sit and chat about today's Force's vs their day.


----------

